# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Guess who is the most romantic couple of DT...

## Mr_cool

hmmm hi friendz i just want to know that is there any romantic couple of desitwist...

----------


## TISHA

i dono do u have any guessess

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmmmmmm.......

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

kon hai?

----------


## *Fatima*

hum tu nahi

----------


## Tanha

OpssS.. May tu abhi neya hoO naa.. mujhe tu kisi ka pata hi nahi..

chaloO thora sa bataoO tu sahi na.. k yahan Couple hai koun koun..??

----------


## *Fatima*

me & salman lol

----------


## Tanha

Bas yeh aik hi Couple hai keyaa..?

----------


## *Fatima*

hann n the best

----------


## Tanha

Aik hi hai tu pir ham keya batain.. do teen hotay tu BEST batate na..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sat Feb 18, 2006 3:32 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by waffa @ Fri Feb 17, 2006 8:43 pm
> 
> ...


haan na :bg:

----------


## waffa

acha

----------


## manni9

> Dats gudd :bg: Allah kare kabhi kharab b na ho


phir kyun kaha tha ke mera jesa kharab hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Sun Feb 19, 2006 8:47 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sat Feb 18, 2006 3:32 am
> 
> ...


acha bara eshaas hai janab ka 
aur humare lie ......... :wis;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Sun Feb 19, 2006 12:01 am
> 
> Dats gudd :bg: Allah kare kabhi kharab b na ho 
> 
> 
> phir kyun kaha tha ke mera jesa kharab hea


pehlee kharab tha na :wis;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Feb 20, 2006 12:50 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by waffa @ Sun Feb 19, 2006 8:47 pm
> 
> ...


aapke liye b hai :P

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Mon Feb 20, 2006 12:51 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Feb 20, 2006 12:50 am
> 
> ...


aray wo he tu poch raha hoOn kia hai humare lie.......... :whistle;

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Mon Feb 20, 2006 12:51 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Mon Feb 20, 2006 12:50 am
> 
> ...


aray wo he tu poch raha hoOn kia hai humare lie.......... :whistle;

----------


## *Fatima*

oye wots rong ppl romatic or mast couple here is *ME N SALMAN* rmr that

----------


## Sporadic

lolz woh tou jail main hai, usko nikalo

----------


## sunny2006

lakin kiss nay bataya nahin k romantic couple kon hain  :Big Grin: 

main nay puri post per li lakin pata nahin chala
 :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Omar

pata bhe nahi chale ga :ye;

----------


## *Fatima*

> lolz woh tou jail main hai, usko nikalo


tu kya howa jail ka larka pyar nahi karta kya :evil: waise y u .... :bg: pagal ho :P

----------


## quintocent

i think Endurer is included :-P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 3:48 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by waffa @ Mon Feb 20, 2006 12:51 pm
> 
> ...


aapko nahi pata :P

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 9:02 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 3:48 am
> 
> ...


pata tu hai lakin confirm kar raha tha na :whistle;

----------


## Kainaat

kab tak confirm karte rahoge  :Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

how romantic they are lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

hahahah gooood sporadic  :Big Grin: 

waisay main bhi yahi kehta lolllz 

Allah in ko buri nazar say bachay 
Ameen

----------


## TISHA

hello

----------


## Sporadic

Hai tisha
Hello hai say kaam nahi chalay ga
qambar ko bhi laikar aao
doosra couple aap ka aur qambar ka hai na lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Yah faisal u r right but lagta hai kay inn mein un bun to nahi ho gayi.Kiyun kay qambar i think DT mein aaj kal nahi aa raha

----------


## Sporadic

tisha aajaye gi tou khub hi aajaye ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

then yaar phir tisha ko bulao na kahan kho gayi hai woh

----------


## TISHA

kya

----------


## Sporadic

Tisha kahan ghayab ho, qambar ko laikar aao  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

aray ussy hud nahe pata woo kaha hai lolz

----------


## Qambar

hello ppl
i am here
Tisha actually main busy hoo, is liya nahi aa pa raha hoo, 

lekin tum humari prem kahani continue rakho
:P

----------


## Sporadic

wow qambar
very nice 
Allah aap ki jodi salamat rakhay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> hello ppl
> i am here
> Tisha actually main busy hoo, is liya nahi aa pa raha hoo, 
> 
> lekin tum humari prem kahani continue rakho
> :P


welcome back
Haan iss ka mutlib tisha nay tum ko PM kiya hai  :Big Grin:   :Smile:  
Kiyun kay uss nay mujhay promise kiya tha kay tum ko PM kar wapis bulway gi  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Its mean tisha fullfill her promise  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

yup i full filled the promise by the way hi qambar and every1

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Yah i know tisha keep it up  :Big Grin:

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

no need of thanks just keep it up dear  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

aham kia ho raha hai

----------


## TISHA

nothin

----------


## *Fatima*

*ME & SALLU*

----------


## waffa

acah ji kitni bar kaho gi

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz Rooz Rooz jab tak mujeh saKoon mile

----------


## waffa

aray luv main sakoon ki baat kaha sa kar rahe ho  luv ho jaye tu sakoon nahe hota na

----------


## *Fatima*

hota wobhi mujeh

----------


## waffa

acha kia bat hai u r unique na

----------


## *Fatima*

lol thanx  i no

----------


## waffa

aur kisi aur kay bare main kia janti ho   ..........

----------


## TISHA

hello

----------


## Qambar

hi
where r u im waiting here............  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> aur kisi aur kay bare main kia janti ho   ..........


nothing :rnop:

----------


## sana786

well theres me and tariq if u wnt to know

----------


## DonWit

yeh tariq kaun hai....

----------


## Omar

???????????

----------


## Miss_Sweet

anjana andekha sa...pagal sa deewana sa...jaane woh kaisa hoga reee :whistle;

----------


## DonWit

Rotmanic couples hain koi idhar

----------


## Kainaat

Naila aur Waffa hain na :wink:

----------


## *Fatima*

nahi Me and sallu then naila n waffa

----------


## TISHA

> hi
> where r u im waiting here............


om srry im late but im here

----------


## waffa

> nahi Me and sallu then naila n waffa


ok chalo koi baat nahe   lakin agar naila ko acha na laga kay hum  couple on 2 hain tu .....ok naila tell her who is no:1 couple here................ :whistle;

----------

